# Royal Palm Beach Resort-Aruba



## dms1709 (May 19, 2008)

This looks like a new resort or one that has been redone.  Can anyone tell me about it.  I looked it up in the TUG database, but there was limited info.    I believe it is in the high rise area.  I am also looking at the Dive beach and golf resort, but it looks like there are no elevators and we are a bit older and steps would be a problem.

Thanks

Donna


----------



## pedro47 (May 19, 2008)

This is a Diamond Resort and all their units were updated last year.
The resort is a Five Star Resort located in St. Maarten.

The Five Star award  applies to ROP vilas.


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2008)

We visited Royal Palm last spring.  Very nice large recently remodeled units all with ocean views.  I think most are two bedroom.  The pool is nice, but fairly small.  The beach is also small...you would probably want to rent a car.  Many other nicer beaches to visit.  There is a lot of traffic congestion in the area, close to a draw bridge that when it opens traffic backs up. Quite a few restaurants within walking distance.  We found that convenient after a day of visiting various beaches around the island.  There is a small market on site, a computer/internet spot, and a gift shop.  There were some scheduled resort activites.  We did one ...a trip by boat to the French capital Marigot.  They let you off at the harbour and you had several hours to do what you wanted.  We went to the open-air market, visited a mall, walked all around the area, and had lunch at one of the restaurants at the harbour.  The boat trip was a nice escape from the traffic.


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2008)

A very good source of information that was very helpful to us planning our trip to St.Martin is www.traveltalkonline.com St.Martin forum.  Check it out.


----------



## graysea (May 19, 2008)

The Royal Palm Beach Resort in Aruba was bought out and now has a different name...not sure what it's called now but it is now a Mega-resort.  The Royal Palm was my favorite place to stay in Aruba because it was small and had the best beach in the high rise district of Aruba. Plenty of beach and no stalking for huts. ..I don't imagine that's the case now...what a shame!


----------



## graysea (May 19, 2008)

Here ya go...

http://www.riu.com/en/hotel-riu-palace-aruba-palm-beach.html


----------



## GrayFal (May 19, 2008)

graysea said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.riu.com/en/hotel-riu-palace-aruba-palm-beach.html


When u walk past it now, it looks like u r in Cancun.

It used to be called the Aruba Grand - is this the resort the OP was thinking of?


----------



## IngridN (May 19, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> When u walk past it now, it looks like u r in Cancun.
> 
> It used to be called the Aruba Grand - is this the resort the OP was thinking of?



I thought a bit of Vegas had come to Aruba when I saw it last week (it's been 20 years since I've been to Cancun) :hysterical: .  I shudder to think what Aruba will look like 10 years from now!

Ingrid


----------



## lvhmbh (May 20, 2008)

We have not been inside the RIU as we found out that you can't get anything to eat or drink (save in the casino) unless you are staying there and on AI.  Seems silly to me as all the other places let you buy stuff hoping that you'll come and stay.


----------



## dms1709 (May 20, 2008)

Yes, that is the place (Riu).  Is it nice?  I can get an exchange there (Rci), vs the Marriott (II), where we have stayed the last two years, but I would like to use my points vs my Marriott unit.  Thanks for your imput.

donna


----------



## gnipgnop (May 20, 2008)

Could you please tell me how the RIU is listed on RCI.  What is the Resort #?


----------

